
Writing Python Extensions in Rust Using PyO3 - mkesper
https://www.benfrederickson.com/writing-python-extensions-in-rust-using-pyo3/
======
mkesper
Quotes:

 __To expose this code from Rust to Python, there are a couple of different
approaches you could take. The simplest approach is to expose a C ABI from
your Rust program. __

 __The big problem with this approach is that this limits us to a C ABI. Both
Rust and Python are safe languages and requiring going to a lower level C
library interface adds a lot of extra complexity and potential for errors. __

 __The PyO3 project aims to let you have full access to Python programs from
Rust. This includes both embedding Python in Rust programs and creating Rust
extensions that can be called from Python. __

